# Wurzelmasse entfernen?



## Elfriede (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bitte Euch heute um einen Rat bezüglich der Wurzelmassen von meinen Pflanzen am Teichrand.
Wie viele von Euch wissen bzw. in Erinnerung haben werden, ist mein Teichrand als Mulde aus Ufermatte  eingehängt  und vom Teichwasser unterspült. Die Pflanzen haben die Ufermatte durchwurzelt und das  frische Wurzelgeflecht  schwimmt darunter frei im Wasser, bzw. liegt, wenn ca. 30cm lang, auf der Böschungsschräge aus Beton auf, wo ich überschüssiges Wurzelmaterial leicht entfernen kann.

Es stellt sich mir dabei immer die Frage, wie viel  davon ich aus dem Teich nehmen soll und ob überhaupt, da es sich  ja nicht um abgestorbene sondern um  frische, schöne Wurzeln handelt, wie das Foto zeigt. Kann ich mit der Entnahme der Wurzeln das Wachstum größerer Pflanzen, wie __ Papyrus, Teichsimse und anderer starkwüchsiger Pflanzen einbremsen oder schade ich den Pflanzen damit?  Ich will mit der Entfernung der Wurzeln auch die in der Masse gebundenen Nährstoffe entfernen. Lasse ich die Wurzeln ungehindert wachsen, würden sie den freien Wasserraum  unter dem Teichrand irgendwann ausfüllen und dort verrotten und nach und nach zur Verlandung dieses Streifens führen.

Vielleicht kann  jemand von Euch etwas zu dieser Thematik sagen und mir einen Rat geben. Bisher habe ich die im Wasser hängenden Wurzeln zweimal jährlich entnommen.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## karsten. (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wurzelmasse entfernen?*

Hallo
Ich schneide meine "Unterwasserbärte" jedes Jahr bis auf ein paar Zentimeter
zurück. Da fast meine ganze Uferbepflanzung bauartbedingt auf "Hydro" steht kommt da ganz schon was zusammen.
  
Den kurzfristigen Stress stecken die Pflanzen im Frühjahr leicht weg und reagieren meist mit einem noch stärkeren Austrieb.
 
Einzig bei meinen __ Iris staffele ich den Rückschnitt ,
um mir jedes Jahr ein paar  Blüten zu gönnen .
 

mit feundlichem Gruß
karsten.


----------



## Elfriede (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wurzelmasse entfernen?*

Hallo Karsten,

danke für Deine Information, sie hat mir die Sicherheit zurückgegeben, dass ich mit der Planung des eingehängten Teichrandes gut getan habe, denn die Pflege ist tatsächlich so einfach, wie ich sie mir vorgestellt habe. Nimmst Du auch von der Pflanzenmasse regelmäßig etwas weg oder ist das nicht nötig?

Danke mit dem Tipp für die __ Iris, ich werde damit künftig sorgsamer umgehen, denn bisher blieben mir Blüten versagt. Heuer bin ich mit der Arbeit am Teich später dran, die Wurzeln sind noch nicht abgeschnitten und tatsächlich öffnet sich gerade eine Iris.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## StefanS (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wurzelmasse entfernen?*

Hallo Elfriede,

sorry, war in Deutschland. Grundsätzlich ist es schon richtig und notwendig, vom Grün möglichst viel zu entfernen - nur so holt man auch Nährstoffe definitiv aus dem Teich heraus.

Wenn ich so an unsere lange Korrespondenz zurückdenke, würde ich speziell Dir dazu aber nicht raten wollen. Dein Teichwasser schien mir sehr nährstoff- und sogar arm an Spurenelementen zu sein (da es sich um entsalztes, entionisiertes Wasser handelt, lediglich aufgefüllt mit Regenwasser). Ich würde deshalb alles an Nährstoffen im Teich belassen, was möglich ist. Selbst Schlick und Mulm, die sich auf der Schräge ablagern, scheinen ja zur Teichflora beizutragen.

Vielleicht hat Karsten noch einen anderen Tipp, aber so würde ich zumindest so lange vorgehen, bis ich Hinweise dafür habe, dass es anders besser ist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## bonsai (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wurzelmasse entfernen?*

Hallo Elfriede,
Kümmerlicher Pflanzenwuchs war doch sonst Dein Problem. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hast Du doch auf anraten von Stefan sogar die Pflanzen mit Spurenelementen gedüngt. 
Wenn also keine optischen Gründe dagegen sprechen, belasse doch die Wurzelmasse solange es geht. Gerade das Wurzelgeflecht bietet doch unzähligen Kleinstlebewesen ideale Lebensbedingungen. Deinen Teich kann das alles doch nur stabilisieren.

Liebe Grüße in den Süden
Norbert


----------



## Elfriede (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wurzelmasse entfernen?*

Hallo Stefan, hallo Norbert,

vielen Dank für euere Antworten auf meine Frage.

Nun, es stimmt, viel hat sich an meinem grundlegenden Problem noch nicht geändert, das sicher auf das  Wasser zurückzuführen ist, wie Du, Stefan, immer schon vermutet hast.  Bis auf die wenigen Pflanzen, wie __ Papyrus, __ Binsen und ähnliche Gewächse habe ich immer noch eher kümmerliches Wachstum, das vielleicht im gesamteindruck nicht mehr so deutlich sichtbar ist, weil ich  eben viel mehr Pflanzen im Teich habe. 
Die meisten Pflanzen vom Vorjahr haben überlebt und starten nun wieder, wenn auch zaghaft, bedingt vielleicht auch durch die heuer ungewöhnlich niedrigen Temperaturen im April. Jetzt, da es endlich warm ist, hoffe ich auf Besserung. Die drei Pflanzenfotos zeigen die derzeitige Situation etwas getrübt, weil ich die Pflanzen zum Fotografieren von der wuchernden __ Wasserpest befreien musste, die über den Winter fast alle Pflanzkisten besiedelt hat, da es bei mir kein Bodensubstrat gibt. Ein weiteres Foto zeigt, wie mein Teich jetzt insgesamt bepflanzt ist.

Die  Wurzelmatten unter dem eingehängten Teichrand stellen optisch überhaupt kein Problem dar, sie können sich weit ausbreiten, da sie auch noch unter den Pflanzcontainern durchwachsen können, die ebenfalls vom Wasser unterspült werden. Die Wurzelbärte, wie Karsten sie treffend nennt, kann ich auch nach Jahren noch leicht entfernen, da sie lose auf der Schräge aufliegen. Sehr viel Mulm wird sich in diesem Bereich dennoch nicht ablagern, da er durch die Strömung in den tiefsten Teichbereich gespült wird, wo er nicht stört und liegen bleiben kann. Nur den Schwimmbereich will  ich nach wie vor im Frühling und im Herbst bis zu einer Tiefe absaugen, die man noch stehend erreichen kann.

Eine Frage hätte  ich noch zum Teichschlamm: Auf dem gesamten Teichboden liegt in der Regel ein feiner, gelbgrüner, loser Belag, von etwa 3 – 4 mm Dicke. Richtig schwarzer Schlamm lagert sich nur entlang einer Längsmauer ab, wo ich ihn liegen lassen oder auch leicht absaugen kann. Dieser Schlamm ist schwarz, sehr fein, ohne jegliche Grobanteile und riecht nicht wirklich übel. Da ich weder einen Skimmer betreibe, noch ein Laubschutznetz benutze, wundert mich die homogene Konsistenz des Schlammes, denn durch den ständigen Wind hier auf der Insel wird viel organisches Material eingetragen. Wie kann sich dieses Material so schnell zersetzen?

Mit Dank für Euere Ratschläge und mit herzlichen Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## StefanS (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wurzelmasse entfernen?*

Hallo Elfriede,

tja, wie immer finde ich das Pflanzenwachstum bei Deinem Teich gar nicht übel, auch wenn es natürlich stimmt, dass das Wachstum schon als kümmerlich zu bezeichnen ist, wenn dieser positive Gesamteindruck aus einer sehr viel grösseren Stückzahl an Pflanzen resultiert.

Um hier noch einmal meine Vermutung für alle verständlich zu wiederholen - denn normalerweise halte ich Mittelchen mit Spurenelementen etc. für Humbug. Anders vielleicht (!) bei Dir: Dein Teichwasser stammt aus Tankwagen, die wiederum aus der Entsalzungsanlage befüllt werden. Diese entzieht dem Wasser Salz und andere Ionen, es kann also durchaus sein, dass Dein Wasser zu stark entsalzt und entmineralisiert für ein ordentliches Pflanzenwachstum ist. Diesem Mangel wird nicht durch andere Wasserquellen abgeholfen, Regen ist eben auch "destilliert". Deshalb würde ich auch an Nährstoffen und Spurenelementen drin lassen, was drin ist. Wobei mir die Aussage, dass grosse Mengen an organischem (wirklich ??) Material eingetragen werden, neu ist. Wobei: Bist Du sicher ? Bereits die von Dir konstatierte geringe Menge an Schlick und Mulm spricht gegen eine grosse Menge.

Was Du an Sediment hast, würde ich nach rein optischen Gesichtspunkten angehen: Es handelt sich eben um mehr oder weniger zersetzten Detrius. Wenn er sich am Boden gut macht, weil er die die Folie bedeckt, würde ich ihn lassen. Wenn er Dich stört, würde ich ihn entfernen. Wobei ich auch hier anders als bei "normalen" Teichen vorgehen würde. Normalerweise sieht man zu, dass man den Schlick nicht im Teich aufwühlt und insbesondere das Restwasser nicht in den Teich zurückleitet (wer damit Werbung macht, belegt nur, dass er keine Ahnung hat - das hat mit sinnvoller Wasserersparnis nun so gar nichts zu tun). Man löst nur die locker angelagerten Nährstoffe und lässt sie im Wasser. Bei Dir ist das dann ein eher positiver Effekt: Ich würde also entweder das "gesiebte Wasser" wieder in den Teich zurückleiten oder so arbeiten, dass der Schlick durchaus einmal kräftig aufgemischt wird. Das legt sich schnell wieder.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Elfriede (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wurzelmasse entfernen?*

Hallo Stefan,

noch einmal vielen Dank für Deine genaue Beschreibung, die sich durchaus  mit meiner eigenen Erfahrung deckt. Dünge ich den Teich nämlich  mit Spurenelementen, wie vor zwei Jahren von Dir angeregt, dann startet  das Wachstum sofort und erfreulich wahrnehmbar, wenn auch nur kurzfristig. Heuer wollte ich eigentlich darauf verzichten um nicht auch Schwebealgen  damit zu füttern, die im letzten Jahr noch etwas schneller waren als die vielen, neuen  Pflanzen in der Anwuchsphase. Nun, vielleicht genügt es wirklich, alles im Teich zu belassen, was sich darin an Nährstoffen  ansammelt. Optisch stört mich der dünne Film am Betonboden nicht, der mittlerweile ja auch eine ähnliche Färbung hat. 

Vielleicht habe ich mit „große Mengen organischen Materials“ etwas zu hoch gegriffen, da. ich  keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit habe. Richtig ist, dass der Wind  kaum Blätter in den Teich weht, die anderswo wahrscheinlich den größten Eintrag darstellen.

Heuer wird mein Teich endlich einmal zur Ruhe kommen, denn alle Arbeiten und Umbauten sind abgeschlossen und Reinigungsarbeiten werde ich mir nach Deinem Rat verkneifen, ich werde lediglich  die Entwicklung der Pflanzen beobachten, hin und wieder die Wasserwerte ermitteln und natürlich im Teich schwimmen. Ganz sicher werde ich mich nicht in einem Liegestuhl langweilen.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen nach Frankreich
Elfriede


----------



## StefanS (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wurzelmasse entfernen?*

Tja, bleibt nur zu sagen "auf eine wunderschöne Saison !".

Beste Grüsse zurück
Stefan


----------

